# New and daunted by it all!



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Where do you begin. There is so much to learn. It's so daunting!
  Last year i got pregnant after 2 months of trying. I had an 8 week scan, all was OK. I was on top of the world.Thinking this baby making business is sooo easy!!  All came tumbling down on my 12 week scan, as the baby had died at the beginning of April. We thought we would try again in July, as we were due to get married in August. My soon to be 7 year old step daughter came to stay with us, felt unwell, to cut a long story short, we took her to my local doctor, who rushed her in to hospital...she had leukemia. We cancelled the wedding (obviously) and she is nearly finished her first year of treatment (it's two years) The problem with this is, due to the huge amount of stress it has effected my partners sperm. Hence we haven't got pregnant we have been told we only have 6% chance of conceiving naturally until the stress has been reduced. i was 38 in April, so we can't wait a year 
So after the initial shock, we have an appointment with the lister next Monday and hopefully begin the process of getting my so longed for baby.
So i just wanted to say hello and already this site has helped not feeling quite so alone!
Angela


----------



## Pickle_99_uk (Dec 12, 2005)

Hi Angela, 

Welcome to the site.  Wow - you've had quite a time of it havent you.  I'm pleased to hear that your step daughter is receiving treatment and I hope shes feeling ok.  It must be horrendous to go through.

In terms of your treatment, I've found this all to be a huge learning curve.  I've asked what seems like millions of questions on this site, and have had an amazing response from everyone I've spoken to.  Feel free to ask anything.  I'm sure someone can answer any question about treatment!

Good luck for your appointment.  I hope it goes well and it gives you a way forward.

Take care, 

Tracy xxx


----------



## MissTC (May 8, 2006)

Angela
Just wanted to pop on and welcome you to the site honey!  Personally I would go mental without the support from the lovely ladies on this website, you will find everyone really supportive and understanding.
It sounds like you have had a truly awful time of it, really hope your appointment goes well and you can find a way forward with tx.

Take care, look forward to hearing how your appointment goes
Love
Tracy


----------



## Kamac80 (Nov 24, 2005)

Hello Angela and welcome to the site - u have found the right place for support 

Sorry to hear firstly that u have lost a baby - i cant begin to imagine how hard that was for both of u.

Also i hope your step daughter makes a well recovery.

Keep trying and dont give up

*Kate xx*


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

and Welcome to FF AngelaFirstly huge hugs for you on the loss of your baby 

And secondly a big  for your Brave stepdaughter  for her to have a full recovary.

What can I say FF is a great place where you can draw strength and comfort from others trying to have a family together 
well done on making that all important first post 

What next? if you take a look on the main Index thread it will give you a list of all the boards each board contains threads, just click on what catches your eye, a pink heart means there is something new since you last looked.

I have just had my first consultation at the Lister, found it to be a good experience and I have joined a thread of other Ladies who attend the Lister, I will leave you the Link - it is a busy thread - as I say I have only recently (2 weeks ?) joined it myself, but have a look - write a reply post saying hello and take it from there.
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/topic,58416.0.html

Wishing you loads of    & 

~Dizzi~


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Thank you all so much.  I reread my post yesterday and realised i was having a bit of a wobbly moment.

I am very excited about my first appointment. How long does it usually take from the first appointment to starting treatment.  I have had all my tests, they appear to be fine. Having hiv, hep c today at my doctors....A little scary.
I'm trying to get my body into perfect making baby shape. Obviously folic acid, baby aspirin, coenzymeQ10, walnuts and brazil nuts daily.  Are ther Any other lotions and potions, people can reccommend? Accupucture satrting again next week.
i hope you all are having a great day.  Good Luck.
LOL angela


----------



## DizziSquirrel (Feb 15, 2005)

> I'm trying to get my body into perfect making baby shape. Obviously folic acid, baby aspirin, coenzymeQ10, walnuts and brazil nuts daily. Are ther Any other lotions and potions, people can reccommend?


 your doing more than me 

I am taking well woman tabs and thats about it at the moment don't seem able to do much else

Have a look on the complimentry threapies page
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,14.0.html

and the pre-natal care
http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php/board,20.0.html
~Dizzi~


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Angela

Just wanted to drop bye and welcome you to FF!!!

I'm really sorry to hear about what a rough 12 months you've been having - poor you!!

At least you have somthing positive to look forward to now, with your appt!  You asked about waiting times, but I'm not sure whether you're going private or nhs for your tx?  It seems to vary from one health authority to the other with nhs, where I am in Lancashire the nhs waiting time is about 12 months!

Hope this helps

TTFN, Take Care

Amanda x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Thanks for the info. I am going private, as in my area (Bournemouth) we are not eligible for nhs as my partner has a child with his ex wife.......don't get me started on the unfairness of it all!
Hope you all have a lovely weekend and thanks for the kind words.
LOL 
Angela x


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Hi Angela

I think it's really bad that your ineligible for NHS tx.  I can understand why people with secondary infertility who already have children together may be ineligible for nhs tx as obviously it's not a bottomless pit of money.  But, when youo have no children together and you have none at all you should be able to access tx. 

In this area, if your husbands child doesn't live with you, you would still be eligible for nhs tx.

Anyway, Good Luck hun

Amanda x


----------



## finlay foxy (May 31, 2006)

Hi Amanda,
It's very unfair. I have looked where my parents and brother lives, but their criteria is the same. Although i would be put on a waiting list, but not a high priority...which could be up to two years!!..so I'm well and truly up the Swanee.
It's even more unfair, because of DH daughter being so ill, he hasn't been working as she has spent about 50% of this year in hospital, so i have been the bread winner....and believe me we are on the crusts!! 
But life is quite amazing, last year i was pregnant, getting married and had a very healthy step daughter. Then as i said before it all went horribly wrong.  But this time in 6 months, my step daughter could be well on her way to being fully recovered, i could be pregnant and we could be planning our wedding. (we are not planning wedding until she is given the all clear) So today we have hope. I truly believe it will happen for us.
Angela xxx


----------



## AmandaB1971 (Feb 19, 2006)

Angela, it will happen for you hun.. The beauty of being at the bottom is you have only one way to go - up!!

Stay positive for the sake of you all and I'm sure it will all work out for you!

Amanda x


----------

